# Daily Professional Sports Picks



## Professional Sport Picks (Oct 26, 2016)

Plenty to bet on right now with the World Series, NBA, College Football and NFL in full swing. Maximize your profit with Expert Sports Picks from professional sports handicappers.


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Dec 12, 2016)

Don't miss Jesse Schule's Monday Night Football Ravens vs. Patriots Betting Preview 12/12/16. Everything you need to know regarding TV, odds and player news to make a winning selection on the contest.


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Feb 23, 2017)

The NBA is back from the All Star break on Thursday. Make the most money possible during the second half of the season with a subscription from one of our top 10 NBA handicappers. 

TOP 10 NBA CAPPERS LEADERBOARD 2016/2017
*
Rank* *Handicapper* *Profit* *ROI* *Win PCT* *W-L* *Avg. Odds* *Sc Score*
1 John Martin $3,785 +9.8% 57.0% 200-151 -108 18.10
2 Alex Smart $2,212 +7.3% 55.7% 152-121 -107 8.73
3 Will Rogers $1,915 +9.9% 57.3% 98-73 -108 10.01
4 Trev Rogers $1,074 +15.6% 60.3% 38-25 -109 8.53
5 Steve Janus $1,019 +4.6% 54.2% 109-92 -107 2.60
6 Ben Burns $853 +4.7% 54.6% 89-74 -109 1.96
7 Scott Rickenbach $762 +4.5% 54.3% 82-69 -108 1.72
8 GamePlan $754 +7.2% 56.0% 51-40 -109 2.77
9 Larry Ness $747 +4.3% 54.6% 83-69 -109 1.84
10 Jamie Tursini $744 +4.5% 54.3% 82-69 -108


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Jun 11, 2018)

TOP 5 MLB CAPPERS LEADERBOARD 2018

*Rank* *Handicapper* *Profit* *ROI* *Win PCT* *W-L* 
1 Bobby Wing                             $4,184      +12.0%   56.3%                  170-132 
2 Calvin King                              $3,066     +20.3%   60.0%                 72-48
3 Kyle Hunter                             $1,560      +14.1%    57.0%                 57-43 
4 Zack Cimini                              $1,494      +17.5%    58.4%                45-32 
5 Scott Rickenbach                    $993         +5.3%      53.7%                 87-75


----------

